

Tell PG: Kenyan domains are registered at the third level, not the second - handelaar

(Because burying this in a comment elsewhere isn't as useful as reporting it as a bug.)<p>Kenya works like .uk, not like .us - so keeping spam flags or even showing 'co.ke' is a bug.<p>It made a bit of a mess this morning, is all :)
======
mukyu
If you are going to do this you should use <http://publicsuffix.org/> instead
of trying to maintain a list yourself. Mozilla is clearly going to do a better
job at it.

